# Bemydate Abo ungewollt!



## Tabula-Gast (3 Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich hab grad echt riesen Angst und bin voll verzweifelt.

Hab über facebook auf den Link geklickt, dass einem angezeigt wird, wieviele leute auf deinem Profil waren.
Da musste man vorher aber auf sone extra Seite gehen und nen Test machen. Am Ende musste man dann die Handynummer eingeben (ja, eigentlich schon Zeichen genug, aber ich hab mir nichts weiter gedacht dabei ). An die Handynummer wird dann ein Passwort gesendet, mit dem man sich dort nochmal einloggen sollt und dann das Testergebnis erfahren sollte..
Ja, passwort kam, ich habs eingetippt, gleich darauf kam die sms "Herzlichen Glückwunschm dein memydate Konte wurde erfolgreich eingerichtet"
Daraufhin bin ich auf die AGBs von bemydate gegangen, um zu kündigen.
Am Ende der Seite stehen auch die Kündigungsmöglichkeiten.
Unter anderem eine Telefonnummer 01805-MyDate
Wie soll ich da jemanden erreichen bitte?!

Daraufhin eine Email geschickt, aber um die wird sich doch sicherlich keiner scheren bei denen, oder?!

Verflucht, ich bin echt von Angst erfüllt grade, will den Scheiß nur loswerden!

Bitte schnelle Hilfe...


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2011)

Krass, Alder!

Kann da nur empfehlen, Dich mal blitzartig bei memydate zu informieren was man Dir da verkaufen will. Da gibts sicher auch ne Kündigungsmöglichkeit. Und: Finger weg von solchen Facebook-Links!


----------



## Tabula-Gast (3 Oktober 2011)

Hab versucht bei denen anzurufen, mir kam der Einfall, dass 01805-mydate 01805-693183 sein könnte. Aber natürlich "ist im Moment kein Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung".

Habe eine Email hingeschrieben, deren Eingang mir auch bestätigt wurde...aber trotzdem..
Morgen rufe ich bei unserer Verbraucherzentrale an..


----------



## butterbreze (11 Oktober 2011)

Hey,
hast du eine Antwort erhalten? Mir ging es genauso - ich habe letzte Woche die Facebook-Seite aufgerufen, noch bevor ich mich einloggen konnte kam eine Umfrage. Die Umfrage ging über Nutzerzahlen etc - hörte sich also auf jeden Fall facebookartig an. Bestätigung eben auch über so einen Code. Tja, bei mir kam das selbe. Allerdings dachte ich nicht, dass ich etwas abgeschlossen habe, bis ich heute meine Handyrechnung bekommen habe. Ich habe jetzt auch eine Mail hingeschrieben - hast du schon etwas erreicht?


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2011)

@ butterbreze, maile doch mal den Anbieter in Berlin an und lasse dir vom Support erklären, wie der Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist (Handynummer angeben!) Wäre toll, wenn du die Antwort dann hier veröffentlichen könntest. Frage bei der Gelegenheit doch mal danach, wie dir die notwendige Widerrufsbelehrung mitgeteilt worden ist.


----------



## Wissen.de (14 Oktober 2011)

Kündigen bemydate: hier anrufen 08105 24 00 77. handy-nummer angeben - fertig. ABER: 4,99 € anmeldegebühr sind futsch! viel Erfolg!


----------



## rocky81 (9 November 2011)

das ist echt übel, was die abziehen - abofallen, das ist ja wie vor 10 jahren. ganz mies haben die mich auch abgezockt und ich musste ein haufen geld bezahlen. da man von den inhabern leider nie jemanden zu gesicht oder ans telefon bekommt hab ich ein paar daten des geschäftsführers herausgefunden:

M[XXX] R[XXX]
A[XXX]str
10115 Berlin
Handy-Nr. 0170[XXX]
[XXX]

viel glück
rocky

[Modedit + Modhinweis: Klarnamen gekürzt.
Bitte keine persönlichen Daten veröffentlichen]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 November 2011)

Das ist doch aber kein Geheimnis! Wenn du dich geschädigt fühlst, dann hole dir das Geld halt zurück - wie das geht, steht hier:



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> *Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## leon2805 (28 November 2011)

http://handyabokuendigen.wordpress....le-entertainment/bemydate-handy-abo-kundigen/

hier habe ich erfolgreich gekündigt


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2011)

Da musst Du nicht so weit weggucken:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kuendigen

Haben wir hier auch alles.


----------



## hexe 046 (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf diese [pieeeeep] reingefallen! Habe gekündigt und in Berlin angerufen. Die sagten mir am Tel. dass ich eine Mail senden soll um zu versuchen, mein Geld zurück zu bekommen. Es sei allerdings fraglich ob ich es zurück bekomme. Das habe ich getan, natürlich nicht ohne mit rechtlichen Schritten zu drohen. Antwort kam rasch......das Geld können sie nicht erstatten.... darauf habe ich geantwortet dass die Sache nun zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Bin gespannt was nun von denen kommt. Das ist eine Riesen-Sauerei und ich verstehe nicht, wie solche Betrüger hier zugelassen werden?!

[modedit by Hippo: nana ... bitte die Contenance bewahren]


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2011)

hexe 046 schrieb:


> ... Das habe ich getan, natürlich nicht ohne mit rechtlichen Schritten zu drohen. Antwort kam rasch......das Geld können sie nicht erstatten.... darauf habe ich geantwortet dass die Sache nun zur Anzeige gebracht wird...


Und? Das lesen/hören die am Tag mindestens, wenn nicht öfter ...



> Bin gespannt was nun von denen kommt ...


höchstwahrscheinlich genau gar nix



> Das ist eine Riesen-Sauerei und ich verstehe nicht, wie solche Betrüger hier zugelassen werden?!


Zustimmung und >>> Das Abzockerparadies Deutschland


----------



## hexe046 (21 Dezember 2011)

Oh ja, Deutschland ist in der Tat ein Abzockerparadies! Aber das ist ja kein Wunder, denn die Kriminellen werden ja noch für Ihre Verbrechen belohnt. Ist doch klar dass die dann keine Angst haben!


----------



## Emma13 (28 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe über Weihnachten per sms erfahren das seid November ein Vertrag mit bemydate besteht und fleißig geld abgebucht wurde. Das Abbuchen passiert über einen weiteren drittanbieter: gopay.net-m.net/abo/
Ich habe dort angerufen und konnte diesen "Service" sofort sperren lassen.

Ich bin nicht bei facebook und gebe meine handynummer nicht bei "spielen" ein. Mein Prepaid-anbieter vermutet, dass jemand drittes den vertragsabschluss für mich übernommen hat.

Man kann beim Handyanbieter drittanbieter sperren lassen!!! Man muss es nur wissen.

Ich versuche jetzt mein Geld zurückzubekommen, da niemals mit mir ein Vertragsabschluss zusatnde kam, hab ich rechtlich gute chancen, oder? Erfahrungen würden mir weiterhelfen.

Ich würde mich auch über die Fortsetzung von hexe064 freuen.

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Dezember 2011)

Emma13 schrieb:


> Mein Prepaid-anbieter vermutet, dass jemand drittes den vertragsabschluss für mich übernommen hat.


Dazu müsste der aber dein Handy (oder zumindest die SIM-Card) gehabt haben. Alternativ käme aber auch ein Missbrauch durch den Anbieter in Betracht, doch davon will ja niemand was wissen.


----------



## Mona2 (29 Dezember 2011)

Hey,

Ich hab auch mal bei so einem Geinnspiel mitgemacht, welches bei youtube eingeblendet wurde und hab meine handynummer angegeben. Kurz darauf kam die sms, aber den code habe ich nie auf der website eingegeben weil ich zuvor abgebrochen hatte. Trotzdem habe ich mittlerweile angeblich 2 videos für je 5 euro geguckt und ncoh 5 euro startgebühren zahlen müssen.
Ich versuche zurzeit den Vertrag zu kündigen. Meine Frage: Habe ich eine Chance die 15 euro zurückerstattet zu bekommen oder nicht?

Grüße


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Dezember 2011)

Mona2 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Habe ich eine Chance die 15 euro zurückerstattet zu bekommen oder nicht?


Klickst du hier:
*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## Emma13 (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fortsetzung: nach paarmaligen email-Kontakt (die waren mit den Antworten recht zügig) habe ich mein Geld tatsächlich zurückerstattet bekommen. Ich habe jedem "wir entsprechen Ihrer Kündigung" widersprochen und daraufhingewiesen, dass ich ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und demnach nicht gekündigt werden kann, und dass ich den Betrug bestätigen kann. nach der dritten email habe ich eine Frist gesetzt, in der ich mein Geld auf meinem Konto sehen will, sonst Anzeige und Anwalt. Sie haben " meinen Antrag nochmals Sorgfältig geprüft und möchten zufriedenen Kunden. Wir erstatten auf Kulanz..."

Desweitern habe ich direkt bei meinem Prepaid-Anbieter versucht Drittanbieter sperren zulassen. Das geht jetzt angeblich doch nicht. An der Hotline säßen Leute "die gar keine Ahnung haben, was machbar ist und wollen den Anrufer nur schnell wieder loswerden" Die betreuen nicht nur einen Kundenkreis, sondern sehen auf ihrem Comptuer: Handyvertrag oder Autoversicherung oder, oder, oder...Kummerkasten. (So der Mensch im Handy-Laden)

Hat jemand schonmal versucht Drittanbieter bei Prepaid sperren zu lassen und hatte Erfolg?

Viele Grüße
Emma


----------



## Jane123 (7 Februar 2012)

@Emma13: hast Du aber deine Bankverbindung gegeben?
Ich habe auch die E-mail erhalten wie Du, dass ich die Bankverbindung zwecks der Rückerstattung geben soll. Ich habe aber Sorge, dass meine Bankverbindung missbraucht wird nach der Erfahrung mit bemydate.
Danke!
Jane123


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2012)

Einen Tod mußt Du sterben ...
Ohne Konto garantiert keine Rückerstattung - weil an die Gutschrift auf die Karte glaubst Du wohl selber nicht.
Aber selbst wenn Du eine Bankverbindung angibst kann m.E. nicht viel passieren.
Wenn sich da jemand unerlaubt bedient kannst Du das bis zu 13 Monate wieder rückbuchen lassen.
Nur aufpassen mußt selber.


----------



## Emma13 (10 Februar 2012)

Jep, ich hatte gleich meine Kontodaten mit angegeben.


----------



## radfahrer_60 (10 Februar 2012)

Tabula-Gast schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab grad echt riesen Angst und bin voll verzweifelt.


 
Hi ich kann Dir einige gute Tips geben ich hatte bemydate abo auf meinem Handy und hatte mich im Internet bemydate-Flirt,Chat and Met Frinds geschaut und mich dort angemeldet ich habe einen Nutzername eingegeben,meine Emailadresse angegeben und ein Passwort erstellt und so ungfähr muß das Deine Tochter auch gemacht haben wenn Sie im Internet Diese Seite bei Googel eingeben
und zwar bemy date-Flirt,Chat And Met Frinds mußt Du diese Seite anklicken und wenn Deine Tochter
einen Nutzername und ein Kennwort hat soll Sie sich einloggen und ganz unten auf mein Konto oder Konto gehen da kan man ein Hägchen machen und da steht Konto löschen.Dann bestätigen
dann sind alle Daten gelöscht es dürfte dann damit erledigt sein.Sie muß sich aber erst einloggen!
Ich habe auch eine rechnung bekommen ohne ein Abo abzuschließen.Habe das Konto dann gelöscht dürfte eigentlich bei der nächsten abbuchung erledigt sein
Lg.
radfahrer_60


----------



## rainer o (29 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Einen Tod mußt Du sterben ...
> Ohne Konto garantiert keine Rückerstattung - weil an die Gutschrift auf die Karte glaubst Du wohl selber nicht.
> Aber selbst wenn Du eine Bankverbindung angibst kann m.E. nicht viel passieren.
> Wenn sich da jemand unerlaubt bedient kannst Du das bis zu 13 Monate wieder rückbuchen lassen.
> Nur aufpassen mußt selber.



hallo,laßt euch nicht abzocken von bemaydate,habe denen mit strafanzeige wegen arglistiger täuschung gedroht und siehe da mir wurden für 12 monate alles zurück gezahlt ,auf kulanz wie es schön heißt.
und nicht vergessen drittanbieter sperren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2013)

In einem Fall in der Bekanntschaft reichte dazu auch ein freundliches bestimmtes Schreiben ganz ohne Drohung - allerdings war der "Neukunde" auch minderjährig. Auch in diesem Fall erfolgte die Rückzahlung natürlich aus Kulanz...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 August 2013)

rainer o schrieb:


> ....mit strafanzeige wegen arglistiger täuschung gedroht


Das ist aber kein Straftatbestand und Anbieter, wie dieser wissen das und sehen solche Vorankündigungen i. d. R. gelassen entgegen, ja nehmen sie nicht mal ersthaft zur Kenntnis. Dass zurück gezahlt wird, spielt dem Anbieter sogar noch freundlich zu.


----------

